
Eight New SDKs Join Twitter's Fabric - growthhack
https://fabric.io/blog/introducing-eight-new-sdks-on-fabric
======
lnanek2
It's always a disaster when I have to work with an app that uses Fabric
because it requires weird IDE plugins and sign ins and other nutso stuff and
the build can fail if you don't have them. If they just made it a Gradle
dependency like any other library it would be easy to use. Sometimes I'm lucky
enough I'm paid to work on other parts of the app and can just comment out
their init stuff so it doesn't crash and put it back in when I'm done.

That said, their IDE plugin bullshit is likely due to trying to automatically
capture and upload the mapping of pre-obfuscated code to obfuscated code for
when crash reports come in. Still, I would prefer just a app compile time
dependency and then a gradle build tool dependency if they really have to do
that, no breaking the build just because a certain plugin/desktop app isn't
running.

------
dominotw
I'll never develop for twitter again. Fuck them.

------
milge
By "developers" did Jack mean other software companies when talking about
bringing devs back into the fold?

